# Sticky  Merkel Season 2022



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Well let's hope 2022 is better than 2021, it almost has to be. 2021 was the worst year for morels in my area in a while. It stayed dry and cold till the end of April. I only found one good batch.

Time to start staring at Merkel pictures and getting those eyes tuned up.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey barndog! First out of the gate! Nice! And I agree with you that looking at images of morels, and other mushrooms, can help you spot them when you're out hunting! My first year hunting, I spent all my time at my fish & game club, because some other members told me that I could find morels there. I found nothing, and wondered if I was looking at them, but just not "seeing" them! My second year out, I "saw" them, and actually was able to harvest some. So,I knew that I could see morels.

I'm kind of looking for a big year this year, if the conditions are right. My eyes are all tuned up! I just had my cataracts done, and my distance vision has been corrected to 20/20! Yes, I need readers for up close, but this seems like a miracle as nearsighted as I was! 

My only concern going into the woods is eye protection. What I did not realize, until I no longer needed to wear glasses, was how much we used them as eye shields. I'm thinking of wearing a pair of high contrast, yellow lenses that trap and skeet shooters use. They seem to make everything stand out! Some of the place I go into are pretty "eye poky"!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Don't get a stick in the ear either


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes I agree. I wear glasses normally so they protect my eyes. The shooting glasses will be a good experiment.

I have often wondered if a certain light could cause them to fluoresce at night, like a blood trail.

The weather is really warming up fast!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh boy! It was 50 last night and 65 today, flowers are coming out in my yard. It's getting close.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

I saw on Facebook some one found some in Tazwell . Still a little early I think


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

There are always some questionable "early finds". I may go for a walk later this week if it stays warm. Need some more rain. Looking forward to a good season.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeh I’ve never found any this early the wind the last 2 days really dried things out


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

barndog said:


> There are always some questionable "early finds". I may go for a walk later this week if it stays warm. Need some more rain. Looking forward to a good season.


Yeah. If there's nothing with a date on it, you have to question it.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

A reliable picker in West Virginia has found some. The Virginia Morel Hunters group on FB has a credible find in northern VA. They are usually about a week ahead of me. It's time!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

barndog said:


> A reliable picker in West Virginia has found some. The Virginia Morel Hunters group on FB has a credible find in northern VA. They are usually about a week ahead of me. It's time!


Thank You for the Excellent Report.. @barndog


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Good rain last night and today but cooler temperatures ahead. Did a quick pass in a spot today and didn’t see any


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

I checked my spots near Lynchburg, nothing yet, probably be good by the end of next week 🤞


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Percy-n-Moo said:


> I checked my spots near Lynchburg, nothing yet, probably be good by the end of next week 🤞


Excellent.. @Percy-n-Moo 
Thank You for Reporting in Here for us


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm so excited it's almost time, I made this walking stick this afternoon when I got bored at work at work LOL


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Cold wind today , cold days ahead I think it will be another week or more


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

So if a Merkel sees its shadow does that mean six more weeks of winter?


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Is that today? On the shadow thing I think only 2 weeks


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

So have a question for you all..why is it you call them Merkel's? Have never heard them called that. Just asking out of curiosity. Thanks


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Hillbillys have called them "Merkels" and "Miracles" for ever. If you have strong hillbilly accent like me saying miracle sounds like merkel. It how we sort out the tourists. 

Yes that was Saturday morning.







camera was looking into the sun on that last one.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah merkels is a rural people slang. Going to check some south facing slopes today. We will see


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Still better than peckers.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

barndog said:


> Hillbillys have called them "Merkels" and "Miracles" for ever. If you have strong hillbilly accent like me saying miracle sounds like merkel. It how we sort out the tourists.
> 
> Yes that was Saturday morning.
> View attachment 41327
> camera was looking into the sun on that last one.


O yea that cool, thanks for the info. 
Does make sense, happy Merkel hunting to you all


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Check two of my spots up here in NoVA and nothing. The woods are pretty bare of the first growth of other foliage that pops up just before morels. 3 days of freezing lows have slowed things I think. A couple days ahead of descent temps and possible moisture may start things IMO. I will check again this weekend but I have my time blocked off for serious exploration starting in another 7-10 days based on the flora out there right now.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Nothing here yet


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

They've gotta pop this week with all this rain right? (she pleads with the merkel goddess)


----------



## Poet (9 mo ago)

They're popping in Franklin County. Checked the spot at the edge of my yard yesterday and found 3 within 5 minutes. They were small blondes. Checking a new spot today, by this time next week they'll be thick


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Bri Morgan said:


> They've gotta pop this week with all this rain right? (she pleads with the merkel goddess)


If it makes you feel any better, I have probably another month or so to wait... :/


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Pop us a pic Poet.

I looked tuesday in Giles at 2300Msl. Nothing. A few Boodroot just coming up. Hope this rain brings a sprout.


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

I have found *two so far* in north Bedford County. The ground is still a bit chilly here. We're getting more rain tonight and THEN it's warming up!


----------



## Brandon5 (Apr 12, 2019)

Checked my spot yesterday but nothing yet. Hoping this rain the last few days with warmer temps will push them up.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Went a couple days this week in Bedford County near the Dday memorial, nothing yet. A few patches of young mayapple, a few bloodroot popping up. Woods are just showing signs of greening up. Looking promising for my spots soon!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Bri Morgan said:


> They've gotta pop this week with all this rain right? (she pleads with the merkel goddess)


You'd hope. Ugh, worried about the 3 nights of mid 30s temperatures s this weekend though.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

I think I'm going to need to cancel my date on Saturday. I feel like I should be in the woods this weekend. lol. #daysaway. #firstdatesgamble


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Bri Morgan said:


> I think I'm going to need to cancel my date on Saturday. I feel like I should be in the woods this weekend. lol. #daysaway. #firstdatesgamble



If that's the case, you better just pencil out all of April. 
Sounds more like you better take them in the woods with you, haha.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Bri Morgan said:


> I think I'm going to need to cancel my date on Saturday. I feel like I should be in the woods this weekend. lol. #daysaway. #firstdatesgamble





Turtle said:


> If that's the case, you better just pencil out all of April.
> Sounds more like you better take them in the woods with you, haha.


That's right! In April n may the only search for love 💕 is for shrooms. You are correct @Turtle better just bring them to the woods with ya @Bri Morgan best of luck on both


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

guff76 said:


> That's right! In April n may the only search for love 💕 is for shrooms. You are correct @Turtle better just bring them to the woods with ya @Bri Morgan best of luck on both


Yea, not happening. This is a first date so I have no idea if I can trust this woman with my spots. lol. 
We had three days of rain but the temps have stayed cool. I went out again this morning to check a few places to see if there was any evidence of emergence but nope. I think we are looking at Mon-Wed before anything pickable is out there. (NoVA) I see the SW part of the state is getting some action though.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found 1 yesterday but that’s it. After the 70 degree days this coming week it will be right


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

34 degree night . I'm so worried we're going to go from extended cold to hot and dry quickly like last year.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Nothing yet in the Gainesville/Bristow/Haymarket area.

soil temps are 49 degrees currently. Down by 5 degrees over the 5 year average right now.


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Found all of these yesterday in the Buena Vista area. Lower elevation on a southern facing slope. I'm hoping the warm weather this week will start making them pop at some of my higher elevation spots!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

briggs said:


> View attachment 41616
> 
> View attachment 41615
> 
> ...


Hell ya


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Found 5 today in Bedford Co, near Dday memorial. Not much size to them, but we're on the map!

Hope it doesn't dry out too much with this heat coming up this week, don't see much rain in the forecast. Thursday t-storms though could be good!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Its 55 this morning. Wet. The Virginia Morel Hunters on FB are finding them in all the lower elevation counties. I saw one find in Montgomery county. We should have some by end of week. One person in Giles claimed to have found some last week but I am skeptical. Good hunting everyone.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

still nothing in Fairfax today. The ground is really drying out except in very low areas. Really hope it rains tomorrow.


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Found 1 so far just east of meth, I mean Madison Heights


----------



## Savagesurg (9 mo ago)

I found 25 on the 11th in Buchanan County







, low around the river, mostly in the sand around the river. Looking tomorrow a little higher up and see how it goes. Might go back to the river and see if any more have popped up. Good luck everyone!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Found a few today at high elevation in Giles. Hope to get some rain. Just thankful to start finding some.


----------



## Brandon5 (Apr 12, 2019)

Went to my spot yesterday and it seems pretty dry..just could be my location tho..with 4 kids it's hard finding time for anything it seems.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Bedford Co!


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

Nice haul!! What part of Bedford County if you don't mind disclosing,


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Randee said:


> Nice haul!! What part of Bedford County if you don't mind disclosing,


Pretty close to the D Day memorial. Lower elevation I think around 800 ft where I was picking them, near a creek where soil was pretty moist at the bottom of a small wooded valley mostly poplar.


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

Turtle said:


> Pretty close to the D Day memorial. Lower elevation I think around 800 ft where I was picking them, near a creek where soil was pretty moist at the bottom of a small wooded valley mostly poplar.


That explains it. Bedford, County has been COLD and I'm near the Parkway.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found some small ones at about 1200 ft. Seems they are just starting. Found one big one a week ago and it was still there . My Buddy is finding tons in the old orchard down low


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Rain missed us completely today


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

The weather guesser was talking about T'storms overnight. Never heard a rumble! But, we did get some rain and, no worries! My buddy, who keeps track of these things told me on the phone yesterday, that since Jan. 1 , we have had exactly 18 days with zero precipitation! So, we have water in the ground! No problem there!


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Only one dried up morel on Saturday hopefully the rain tomorrow will help
very unproductive year so far


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

We are WAY behind on rain this month. at this point the average is over 4" but we have only had 1.1' and those where in very small episodes. March we were way below average as well. Looking back at 2020 what I noticed was that we had average rainfall in March, but with warmer daily average temps which warmed the ground early. Then in the 2nd week of April had a deluge of rain. Over 2 1/4" in a 36 hour period. The temps were stable in the 50s after that for awhile and it rained measurable amounts a few times up until May. The deluge kicked off the massive growth that year and the continued episodes of rain never let the ground dry up. This year, we haven't gotten more than a 1" rain storm in the last 30 days. The ground quickly drys up. Plus colder than average March kept the ground frozen longer. I'm hopeful that last nights 1/8" plus the expected 3/4-1" tomorrow will at least get some going. The good news is it's supposed to stay reasonably cool for awhile. I suspect I'm only going to get 25-40 morels this year like I did last year. 2020 between my friend and I we got 25lbs out of the same spots. (yes I'm a data geek girl lol)


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I looked yesterday and found a few. The woods are dry. Supposed to rain Monday.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Extremely dry in my area. Looked for a few hours in typical locations and nothing. Just too darn dry, and not real measurable rain lately. This morning is cold and sleeting at the moment. We need a good couple nights of warm soaking rain or its going to end up a repeat of last year in my area.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes, it’s been windy and dry here too. Good rain today though. I have found them on 38 degree morning a couple years ago. Going to get hot by next weekend but then cooling off again. Might be a season to last into May which hasn’t happened here for a number of years


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I live in NE Ohio, and we are expecting temps around 30 tonight with 2-3 inched of snow! I figure our season won't even start until May!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I found enough for a frozen pizza.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

barndog said:


> I found enough for a frozen pizza.
> View attachment 41921
> View attachment 41922


Man that looks good


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Found 6 today in fairfax county, of course, I also saw 3 other people in my area that is in a more public area and one coming out of the woods with a full bag of something and said she "found a couple of mushrooms". Liar! My super secret spots had nothing today. A mix of blond and greys, nothing bigger than my thumb


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found 8 today with only 3 big enough to pick. Hopefully gets better before it’s too late


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Found about 15 yesterday and a small bunch today. Woods are just too dry in my area.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> Found about 15 yesterday and a small bunch today. Woods are just too dry in my area.
> View attachment 42129


Same here, walked almost 2 miles found a few


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

All nice ones. Shame when you find one big one by its self and not a single one nearby.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> All nice ones. Shame when you find one big one by its self and not a single one nearby.


Sure would like a heavy thunderstorm


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Got a little rain yesterday. I feel like we only have a couple days left to find some. People on FB are finding loads in Virginia. Makes me jealous.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

This little rain might help. Seems they are doing good in river and creek bottoms.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Looked for a while in the rain this morning. Nothing. Looks like another busted season for me.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Don’t feel like the Lone Ranger! Not much here either. Hoping for rain tonight.
I plan on looking tomorrow morning


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found 2 or 3 this morning. Hoping for some rain so I can at least get another plate full.
Not much in mushrooms so looked for this instead


----------

